# Desktop screenshot thread.



## catsin (Jun 13, 2010)

Since I don't see one around, I'll start. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Apollo (Jun 13, 2010)

Mac OS X 10.6.3. The wallpaper changes every minute to a random one though.


----------



## kashaki (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been obsessing with Argonians lately.
And ya its not really a desktop. Too lazy to take a screeny of it now. Just imagine the icons.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Tao (Jun 14, 2010)

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9021/desktopwm.jpg

I made it!


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah? So what if I like latex


----------



## Oasus (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Syradact (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm missing OSX right now, but my Macbook is in for repairs.




My desktop resolution is 1680x1050; this is scaled down. Wallpaper changes often, and this time it just happens to be furry (how appropriate). Cleanliness is godliness and simplicity is win.


----------



## catsin (Jun 14, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


>


 At first I was like :|
but then
I lol'd


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

Mine's porn, can't post it.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Mine's porn, can't post it.


 Change your wallpaper to not-porn, then post.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Change your wallpaper to not-porn, then post.


 Keep the porn wallpaper and post it anyway.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Keep the porn wallpaper and post it anyway.


 Don't listen to this red devil, he wants to get you re-b&.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Don't listen to this red devil, he wants to get you re-b&.


 HEY HEY HEY Red-devial is comparing me to satan, who in the book of Revelations is described as a dragon, so you're inferring that because Im a dragon, I am either 
a) Satan
or b) A christian
BOTH OR HORRIBLY WRONG sir ANd I fEEL OFFENDED! BAN HIM!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright, I hope I've hidden all the incriminating evidence... 

Click for full view.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> HEY HEY HEY Red-devial is comparing me to satan, who in the book of Revelations is described as a dragon, so you're inferring that because Im a dragon, I am either
> a) Satan
> or b) A christian
> BOTH OR HORRIBLY WRONG sir ANd I fEEL OFFENDED! BAN HIM!


 Easily offended? Check. Quoting holy books? Check. Calling for forum jihad? Check.

So you're a Muslim then?



			
				Fuzzy Alien said:
			
		

> Alright, I hope I've hidden all the incriminating evidence...


It can't be incriminating if we all assume its existence. Also, big desktop is BIG.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Easily offended? Check. Quoting holy books? Check. Calling for forum jihad? Check.
> 
> So you're a Muslim then?


 Good deduction but I dont want to be considered muslim lol.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

Actually, I changed my mind, I like my old wp better.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jun 14, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/1wpaym

Usually it's very clean, but when I'm doing something, it does like that.

I love the dock. But since this's a notebook, no space, tried to put left, but when I'm duel screening, my dock would fly way to the left on my 2nd screen. Icons: SMALLER THE BETTER. I like to see everything instantly.

On my second screen, I'm cycling my Aperture library, that, would not be your business.


----------



## Riv (Jun 14, 2010)

So yeh, the molecules spin, and it changes ever 15 or 20 seconds to a new protein from the NCBI pdb database.



auzbuzzard said:


> I love the dock. But since this's a notebook, no space.


 
Mines always hidden, even when I work on a larger monitor.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jun 14, 2010)

Riv said:


> So yeh, the molecules spin, and it changes ever 15 or 20 seconds to a new protein from the NCBI pdb database.
> 
> 
> 
> Mines always hidden, even when I work on a larger monitor.



How to get 15-20 sec? the only option is 5 sec or 1min so on. And where did you get those mods like the transparent window?

I hate to wait the dock to reappear. So I don't. Also the magnification thing is no good to me. Not fully off, but very very little.

I don't have a 2nd screen that has higher res then 1280 dammit! And my Bravia denies to accept that mini display to VGA adaptor supports higher than HD.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 14, 2010)

Taskbar is on autohide really. Yeah it's pretty basic. I never used dektop icons anyway.


----------



## Riv (Jun 14, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> How to get 15-20 sec? the only option is 5 sec or 1min so on. And where did you get those mods like the transparent window?


 
The changing is handled by the screensaver, called Structure, and not the desktop prefs. I have it projected to the background using a program called "backlight 2." Other programs can put it behind the desktop icons as well, but they don't like that particular screensaver (memory leak?) It hasn't been updated in a long time, so it may be hard to find... (last update added _Panther_ support!) The transparent window thing is handled by a program called afloat, which allows you to turn any Cocoa-based window to any transparency level on demand, as well as make any cocoa window become "afloat" (which means it hovers on the top and clicks fall through it.) Since it's limited to cocoa, it won't work in iTunes or most open-source ports, like openoffice or blender (although, I think blender 3.0 will be cocoa), but most of Apple's software is done in cocoa (Safari, Finder, iPhoto) and most big developers use cocoa as well (Steam's HL2 engine, for instance).


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 17, 2010)

http://warmock.furaffinity.net/mydesktop170510.png


----------



## Vo (Jun 17, 2010)

http://uloadr.com/u/36AMdesktop.png


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 17, 2010)

Same as last time, scaled down from 1920x1200:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/1808/picture1h.png
No, this is not supposed to be a "pride rainbow" or any of that bullshit. I just like it and it's minimal -_- I have the same wallpaper on my phone too.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Mine's porn, can't post it.


Porn is fine so long as it's under a link and labeled as such.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 17, 2010)

My main work laptop, 50% normal size:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> My main work laptop, 50% normal size:


 
nerd :3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 17, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> nerd :3


 
I am in good company. ^_^  And that's "Old Nerd".  

For all fellow geeks, you can grab those wallpapers here: http://deg3d.biz/desktops_01.html


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Riv (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, load, for future reference, you don't need grab to take a screencapture. Command+shift+3 takes a full screen screenshot. Command+shift+4 does a selection grab, or if you press the spacebar after releasing commandshift4, you can grab any window or menu, along with its shadow. (also, is that a picture of young Dr. House giving a monkey a checkup?)


----------



## Mangasama (Jun 17, 2010)

My current is a couple of pages from my old HAVOC series: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3984347/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

Riv said:


> Hey, load, for future reference, you don't need grab to take a screencapture. Command+shift+3 takes a full screen screenshot. Command+shift+4 does a selection grab, or if you press the spacebar after releasing commandshift4, you can grab any window or menu, along with its shadow. (also, is that a picture of young Dr. House giving a monkey a checkup?)


 
Thanks, I barely know how to find my way around this thing.

And yes, that is a screenshot from that awful new _House_ video game that just came out


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 18, 2010)

Another one, just because.

I change my backgrounds a lot.


----------



## Icky (Jun 18, 2010)

Because ravens.


----------



## nrr (Jun 18, 2010)

Incidentally, my environment looks almost exactly the same, no matter if I'm running Windows or something UNIX-like.  No desktop background (or, at least, I never see it, but it's rumored that I use images from the Propaganda tileset), but there's always an omnipresent Emacs session going...  Lately, on Windows, I've had EAGLE running full-time as well.  Sneaky, sneaky.

Windows: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6425424/sup-gof.png
UNIX-like: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6425424/2010-06-14-121447_900x1440_scrot.png

I interact with my computers using this contraption: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6425424/keyboard-in-backpack.jpg


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 18, 2010)

Desktop on another of my at-work workstations (50% size):






Hmmm... there seems to be a trend.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm gonna use a thumbnail, don't wanna stretch the page too much.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 18, 2010)

Portal 2 <3


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Armaetus (Jun 19, 2010)

Windows desktop, will post Ubuntu when I find out how to.


----------



## Chrisda4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Screenlet overkill FTW!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Alstor (Jun 19, 2010)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 19, 2010)

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/tomdragon09/desktop-7.png

Big widescreen laptop is big.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## catsin (Jun 20, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Same as last time, scaled down from 1920x1200:



What's your .conkyrc?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 20, 2010)

Scaled down a wee bit.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Riv (Jun 23, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Scaled down a wee bit.


 
Nice. Mine was the blue version of that for a while


----------



## Hendikins (Jun 23, 2010)

I like to use my own photos, like this example (click for enlargement):




Monitor #2 not shown because I only enable it as required. This kitty was also submitted to FA.


----------



## Hyena (Jun 24, 2010)

Quite scaled down I know. original resolution 1680X1050 








Who would have thought Brown/Root Beer colored transparent Windows Explorer windows could work? probably only on this background. 

This is on my AMD/Nvidia main gaming setup.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 24, 2010)

Macbook Pro, 1920x1200. It's back for the Mac attack! :3
Thanks for the Command+Shift+3 screenshot tip.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, Sega's back, with the Sega Sbox 360. :3


----------



## rokaotter (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea I know Photobucket sucks


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2010)

i have no idea how to do this :<


----------



## Alstor (Jun 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i have no idea how to do this :<


 1. Show your empty desktop on the screen.
2. Press the "Print Screen" button on the keyboard.
3. Open Paint
4. Right click and click "Paste."
5. Save that image.
6. Upload it on Imageshack or Photobucket
7. Post image on the thread.
8. ???
9. PROFIT!!!


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 1. Show your empty desktop on the screen.
> 2. Press the "Print Screen" button on the keyboard.
> 3. Open Paint
> 4. Right click and click "Paste."
> ...


 I knew everything up to 5.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I knew everything up to 5.


 Okie dokie then.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Okie dokie then.


 yeah, thanks for the help :3

and lol at your icon.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 10, 2010)

Ubuntu Netbook Edition and Windows 7.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 10, 2010)

Too lazy to resize

http://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz167/ScottyScott1599/untitled.jpg


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't seem to do it


----------



## Glitch (Jul 11, 2010)

It was drawn by my best friend as part of my character's looonngg backstory.
Glitch.  <3333

Also, Mac ftw.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Too lazy to resize
> 
> http://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz167/ScottyScott1599/untitled.jpg


 
I expected more foxes.
I am disappoint.  :C


----------



## Bundi (Jul 11, 2010)

I love orange, if you can tell.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 11, 2010)

Bundi said:


> -


 
Default desktop is default.  :c


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 11, 2010)

Current.
The thing on the right is the small second monitor, and my laziness to modify a picture for 2 different desktops.
1920x1080 + 1024x768


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know how to do it... but I don't have any icons so... this is my wallpaper...


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2010)

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/8529/desktopw.jpg <-- Not resized. My own drawing as wallpaper.


----------



## Bundi (Jul 11, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Default desktop is default.  :c


 
How is mine default? D:


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 11, 2010)

Now in widescreen!


----------



## garoose (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's my current desktop, Portal 2 themed

I resized it some







There are two seperate monitors if you can't tell


----------



## Runefox (Jul 11, 2010)

I use two monitors, a 19" NEC 90GX2 and a 20" LG L206WU, in that order. On Windows, the screens are adjusted for the height difference, but I haven't done that on Linux because of some kind of weirdness where the desktop area expands beyond the visible area and there's a major portion of the desktop chopped off on monitor 1.

*Windows 7*:




*Ubuntu 10.04*:




Amazing difference, ne? Pidgin, Steam, Chrome, Thunderbird and every other relevant, oft-used app shares settings cross-platform, too, so the differences are pretty transparent overall. I'm happy with the setup. =D

I replaced Nautilus with PCManFM, and the Gnome Panel with Avant Window Navigator.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 11, 2010)

My desktope screenshot is my av pic.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 11, 2010)

My new one


----------



## Yarbro (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Don (Jul 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


>


 










My avi's expression says it all.


----------



## Ames (Jul 11, 2010)

Posting some of my awesome wallpapers:


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Since I can't figure out how to do screenshots, here's my current wallpaper






Because Ratte was giving this out to people


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 12, 2010)

That wallpaper is awesome.

My main system: Ubuntu Lucid with the WindowMaker window manager.  The window sitter is MaCoPiX showing Ren from Tsuki no Hime.






My new netbook, dual-booted in Ubuntu Lucid Netbook:






The same new netbook, dual-booted in Windows 7 Starter:


----------



## catsin (Jul 12, 2010)

Someone uses dvorak I see! pyfgcrlaoeuidhtnsqjkxbmwvz?


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 12, 2010)

my current background


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 12, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> My avi's expression says it all.


 
lolololololol :V


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 12, 2010)

Home laptop, half-sized:






Yeah yeah... so I have a thing for the original Enterprise of late.  All these high-end digital renders and Blue-Ray caps from the remastered original series are just awesome.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> My avi's expression says it all.


 
maybe its a decoy? :V


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 12, 2010)

catsin said:


> Someone uses dvorak I see! pyfgcrlaoeuidhtnsqjkxbmwvz?


 
And typing properly for the first time in my life.


----------



## nrr (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm back to using a single 21-inch CRT. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6425424/holy-epic-fuck-hueg.png (1920x1440)


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdVdPHMFm0Q

These are mine. Video because I have Windows 7 and multiple backgrounds. :3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2010)

nrr said:


> I'm back to using a single 21-inch CRT. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6425424/holy-epic-fuck-hueg.png (1920x1440)


 
You know, it's a lot more effective to view yiffy pictures via an image viewer than trying to see them in code.  

And yeah... I miss my 21" CRT.  Had a Sony G500 at the last job and had the same huge screen size.  Currently, the work system's each have sad little 17" LCDs.  At least when my system's get replaced in a few months, I should get a couple 22s.

Fenrari: Awesome.  That is all. :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 13, 2010)

Fenrari said:


>


 
reminds me of monty python


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> reminds me of monty python


 
Well at least no one is being judgmental against the multiple chat programs, furry art, or World of Warcraft that's blatantly in sight.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 13, 2010)

New computer = WIN



I'm just trollin'


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 13, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> my current background



Burt Reynolds is awesome... in English.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks blackfuredfox for finding this




source: http://www.geekologie.com/image.php?path=/2010/02/26/buzz-lightyear-full.jpg


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 14, 2010)

A little something like this.


----------



## Remy (Jul 14, 2010)

My wallpaper itself is on a slideshow of different things every 10 minutes.

This is what it was on when I took the shot:
(original resolution is 1440x900, shrunk down for those on slower connections.)


----------



## nrr (Jul 15, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> And yeah... I miss my 21" CRT.  Had a Sony G500 at the last job and had the same huge screen size.  Currently, the work system's each have sad little 17" LCDs.  At least when my system's get replaced in a few months, I should get a couple 22s.


 
Thanks to the US Air Force, I actually have a matched pair of Sony GDM-5402's, a $2800 value that I managed to abscond with for nothing more than a donut.  I purchased a matched pair of Hyundai L90D+'s (flat panels) at some point as well that I used for a while, but I'm just not as impressed by them.

If I were running Windows on the bare metal, I would be running the CRT pair at 2048x1536 and the flat panel pair at 1024x1280 (rotated 90Â°).  For some reason, Xorg does not like this idea very much, so I stick to the single CRT at 1920x1440.  What a shame.


----------



## benanderson (Jul 16, 2010)

A lil' something like this.





iMac 24" Aluminium, OS 10.6.4 installed. Ratchet appropriately whored on my desktop 8D (favourite game + my favourite colour purple :b )
I use TinkerTool to turn off the 3D dock effect before anyone asks.

And just because I feel like being different, have an iPad (blame drop box for the lovely jpeg compression);





(I've just realised I took my iMac's picture at exactly 20:00:00 XD )


----------



## fluffy-wolf (Jul 20, 2010)

This is mine at the moment:


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi I'm here to break the thread.





1/0


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 20, 2010)

Here ya go


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

fluffy-wolf said:


> This is mine at the moment:


 

I respect you  Because you use a zune!


----------



## russianblue (Jul 20, 2010)

:b


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 22, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Desktop on another of my at-work workstations (50% size):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now THIS one I like ^_^


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 22, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Now THIS one I like ^_^


 
Heh, thanks - that's the one I have on Arigyle at work.  I didn't bother posting the main machines - figure people are getting tired of seeing the Enterprise.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 22, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, thanks - that's the one I have on Arigyle at work.  I didn't bother posting the main machines - figure people are getting tired of seeing the Enterprise.


 
Maybe you should switch it up a bit.  Use something like this ^_^


----------



## Bando (Jul 22, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Morrowind shortcut! <3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 22, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Maybe you should switch it up a bit.  Use something like this ^_^


 
Big sexy G eh?  Hmm... maybe, but he needs to be showing some footpaws.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's mine. I have absolutely no idea what half of those things on my desktop are. Edit: Ok scratch that, I know what they are I just never use them.

Link: http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv74/DDRMaster_photos/Backround.png


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Slyck (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 30, 2010)

Because you can never have enough Anime Club.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jul 30, 2010)

The Desktop background for this rig changes every 5 minutes


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 30, 2010)

I would be bothered to upload my desktop were it interesting enough, fortunately it's just a white background with no icons - so I needn't bother  Just imagine it's like this:




























Good no?


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 31, 2010)

Click for full-size, if you really want/need to.
Just changed to this a few days ago.
And before anyone asks, yes, I really do need to have mIRC running 3 times.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's mine,

 Nothing fantastic, but it does it's job lol.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 3, 2010)

Well it may just be a pic, but I don't have anything on my desktop anyhow except a single folder containing everything you'd normally put on there.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, that is Jaguar aqua blue. :mrgreen:
Mac 10.6.4


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.sternenkratzer.de/blog/i/Hanako-the-Holstein-002.jpg
I changed it to this, semi-nsfw, but epic win of a wallpaper.


----------



## Riley (Aug 9, 2010)

http://a.imageshack.us/img340/4742/ledesktoppe.jpg

I minimized everything, but usually the screen that isn't my main has all sorts of chat windows and other programs shoved on it.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Here ish mine...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 9, 2010)

I took that picture.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Tis pretty ^^

You like your desktop organized the same way I like mine.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## fluffy-wolf (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Repost because I finally learned how to do it


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 15, 2010)

First thing that cae to mind: Linky!

(Where'd you get that? <_< >_>)


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Lapdog (Aug 20, 2010)

Not really much, but that's mine.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh yeah bby. Desktop Earth. Real-time satellite images.


----------



## Pine (Aug 20, 2010)

amidoinitrite?


----------



## GoldenJackal (Aug 20, 2010)

New wallpapers on my Ubunta Netbook Edition and Windows 7 machines.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh yeah bby. Desktop Earth. Real-time satellite images.



Oh shit that's cool!!

Hay, I can see my House on there!! =D


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 21, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> New wallpapers on my Ubunta Netbook Edition and Windows 7 machines.


 
Is that the Tardis?


----------



## GoldenJackal (Aug 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Is that the Tardis?



Yep. Van Gogh painted it in one of the newer episodes.


----------



## Surgat (Aug 22, 2010)

For my laptop:





Here's the wallpaper: 
http://yfrog.com/6t127868758842j


----------



## Cam (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to get rid of all my shortcuts


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

wouldnt let me up mine try again tomorrow


----------



## Don (Aug 23, 2010)

Yay Starcraft 2!


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

JACK DANIELS FTW


----------



## Karimah (Aug 23, 2010)

Gettin' my Alan Wake fix :3

I hate icons. They're the devil.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my desktop (click to enlarge): 




The background image is taken by one of the Mars rovers of "Duck Bay", in Victoria Crater.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 23, 2010)

I should get a new monitor. Still using a 4:3.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

gay flower pic by me.

My desktop is usually messier.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 23, 2010)

A Mac-like icon bar pops up when I mouse over the bottom of the screen.

(picture taken by one of my old, previously broken cameras)


----------



## Pine (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't stand having my desktop being invaded by icons. I think the dock is good enough for me


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Pine (Aug 30, 2010)

UPDATED, it's a moral booster


----------



## Sam (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Pine (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got a monitor from one of my friends and set up a dual-wallpaper. tell me what you guys think about it.

http://filesmelt.com/dl/current.jpg


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 19, 2010)

Win7 Desktop:





Linux Mint Desktop:




Win98 Desktop:


----------



## Klaue (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I like Compiz


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 21, 2010)

http://kreevox.deviantart.com/art/Screenshot-Get-176819472

its a big ass pic, click the DL button for full size


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 21, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> http://kreevox.deviantart.com/art/Screenshot-Get-176819472
> 
> its a big ass pic, click the DL button for full size.


 
:O Those are great icons, where did you get them?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 21, 2010)

behold the power of eyefinity! X3


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 22, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> :O Those are great icons, where did you get them?


 
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=7+icon+pack+2#/d2noo9b

there ya go

also thats awesome you happen to have sig'd that particular post


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, just noticed that it was you! DUH

& Also, thanks for getting back to me, and the link!


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

Why don't we start posting source images? So we can actually SHARE our wallpapers?

This is what I'm using right now:






Edit: nvm fuck it gets sized down. 1920x1200 or nothing. :V


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 23, 2010)

you could just post a link to the source image if you got it off the web, so you don't have to worry about size


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah... I'm really not that much into PokÃ©mon, but I found it on DA and it was just too cute to ignore.


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> you could just post a link to the source image if you got it off the web, so you don't have to worry about size


 
Photobucket actually sizes it down when you upload it. :V

And I got it off /wg quite a while ago.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 23, 2010)

that's why I just use google images, instead of PB


----------



## Lenny's Parachute Account (Sep 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Why don't we start posting source images? So we can actually SHARE our wallpapers?


 
Mine:






Link to full-size: http://i52.tinypic.com/df8uol.jpg


----------



## Taralack (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's mine.





Unfortunately my monitors are not the same resolution. XD


----------

